
CloudStack going Apache 2 - pandemicsyn
http://swiftstack.com/blog/2012/04/03/cloudstack-going-apache-2/
======
jarnold
I'm biased here -- but I see OpenStack Swift coming out as a winner out of all
of this. It's an object storage system that can span multiple cloud
orchestration frameworks.

------
huxley
I wish the link title specified that it is the _Apache 2 license_ that they
are going with, not the _Apache HTTP Server 2.0_

